# Not allowed to talk about DP at work? LMFAO!?



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

So today I was at work on my break speaking with a co-worker friend. I was out side not even in the office. We were just talking and she was smoking and I said something about DP (it was going to relate to my car crash I had a while back not really even speaking about what I have now) and as soon as I said the word my manager yells out the door no prior warning before to me about any of this "Your not allowed to talk about that at work or you will be sent home" just out of the blue. I was like okay WTF. So a few minutes later I come in and my manger says "that was from the upper office you can't speak about that when you are at work blah blah" I was like okay fine and just walked off.

Seriously it pissed me off, but no point in getting upset. I start to shake and just tried to brush it off by taking some anxiety stuff and trying to get back to work (when people yell my anxiety goes way up). Then I get an email from my manager saying "If your mad about this you will be sent home blah blah". I am like okay WTF I didn't even do or say anything I was just trying to get back to work. Then I started shaking more and had to take more anxiety stuff. We argued back and forth for a while and then she ended up getting off her bitch phase.

However this still really irritates me. Why does someone have the right to tell me what I can or can't talk about on my own break time outside the office? Its not even about DP its about the fact they are trying to control me and tell me what I can or can not say. Last I heard I live in american and we have something called freedom of speech. Its not during work time, then it shouldn't be there business and how dare she snap at me like that! Grrr just pisses me off. They thinking talking about DP will upset me. It doesn't it helps to talk about my feelings to friends and it shouldn't be their business what I speak about on my breaks. I live with this shit everyday they don't get that I am always thinking about it I am living it! Dumb, stupid, pointless drama. I work in a fucking prison or something!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

you should let your boss know that if they try to infringe on your first amendment right again that you will sue the company for harrassment. that should shut her up permanently. if they ever give you trouble in the future you can always bring this instance up. it will be just as illegal then as it already is now. this kinda stuff makes me so angry. i kinda hope you threaten them with legal action just based on the principal of the matter.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> you should let your boss know that if they try to infringe on your first amendment right again that you will sue the company for harrassment. that should shut her up permanently. if they ever give you trouble in the future you can always bring this instance up. it will be just as illegal then as it already is now. this kinda stuff makes me so angry. i kinda hope you threaten them with legal action just based on the principal of the matter.


LMAO! Thanks I thought it was kind of illegal for them to say such things to me. I mean I get they don't want me to be upset at work because its effects my performance, but again talking about it doesn't upset me idiot controlling morons do! She said that was said from the upper admin office, but I bet she just lied about that. Its probably just her and shes just the manger of our building she doesn't have the right to fire me or anything.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> LMAO! Thanks I thought it was kind of illegal for them to say such things to me. I mean I get they don't want me to be upset at work because its effects my performance, but again talking about it doesn't upset me idiot controlling morons do! She said that was said from the upper admin office, but I bet she just lied about that. Its probably just her and shes just the manger of our building she doesn't have the right to fire me or anything.


Depends on three things. First, is it a public or private company? If it is a private company they could fire you for your comment. Second, are you on or off of company property? If you are off company property, then you do have your first amendment right and they cannot fire you. If you are on their property, then they can fire you for insubordination (if it is a private company... as the government cannot infringe on the rights of the company). Last, do you live in an at will employment state. If you do, you can basically be fired for any reason (unless it is protected by law... like race, disability, sex). So the big question becomes... is DP a disability? I'm not sure... I know depression and anxiety are classified as a disability. So if you are suffering from those... you are allowed to take up to 12 weeks off without pay and they cannot fire you.

But if you are fired for DP... you can say you suffer from anxiety and probably win a law suite. However, keep in mind they can always fire you for a reason other than your "disability". You basically have to prove they fired you because of your disability. Just like an African American would have to prove he was fired for being black, not doing a poor job at work.

I'm getting my MBA and we just had a long discussion on employment law. Hope that helps!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Rogue Bullies said:


> LMAO! Thanks I thought it was kind of illegal for them to say such things to me. I mean I get they don't want me to be upset at work because its effects my performance, but again talking about it doesn't upset me idiot controlling morons do! She said that was said from the upper admin office, but I bet she just lied about that. Its probably just her and shes just the manger of our building she doesn't have the right to fire me or anything.


I would MAKE SURE to be standing in ear shot and talk about your dp again. Then when she gets all up in your grill say what Tommy said. There was absolutely no grounds for her to prohibit you from talking about that.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Oregon is a fire at will state meaning they can fire you for ANY reason doesn't matter. However you can still sue for unjust reasons. They wouldn't fire me anyways I would laugh at that. The company needs me they can't afford not to have me and I don't think many people would put up with the BS. She is just trying to be a bitch I doubt the real bosses even said anything like that. They didn't say I would get fired for talking about DP anyway they said I would get sent home. I guess I know how to get of work early now


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

In this situation a shrink would actually be a strategic advantage. If you have it on paper that you have been to a shrink, and have depression/anxiety and DP, taking meds for it etc. but are otherwise able to function normally, then if they fire you, you can sue them and have a chance at winning.

Because I dunno, don't get all paranoid but to me it looks like they are trying to push your buttons, maybe to make you quit since it's risky for them to fire you. People are cruel that way. Oh yeah, and don't talk about DP on private property if they tell you that you can't, and probably a good idea to send your manager an email saying you will not talk about it, just to have your "papers" in order if you have to sue. Save yourself a copy as well. Because they might say talking about non-work related stuff is interfering with your work or your co-workers, or something like that.

Either way, even if this wasn't an issue for your boss, I would not want to talk and think about DP any more than I have to







Just want to get back to normal and leave this shit behind me. My personal opinion.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

What the hell getting fired for that would be the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen.. I'm glad you can handle that kind of situation, if it was me I'd be kicking him/her in the face


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

hoot said:


> In this situation a shrink would actually be a strategic advantage. If you have it on paper that you have been to a shrink, and have depression/anxiety and DP, taking meds for it etc. but are otherwise able to function normally, then if they fire you, you can sue them and have a chance at winning.
> 
> Because I dunno, don't get all paranoid but to me it looks like they are trying to push your buttons, maybe to make you quit since it's risky for them to fire you. People are cruel that way. Oh yeah, and don't talk about DP on private property if they tell you that you can't, and probably a good idea to send your manager an email saying you will not talk about it, just to have your "papers" in order if you have to sue. Save yourself a copy as well. Because they might say talking about non-work related stuff is interfering with your work or your co-workers, or something like that.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what I am doing I am just going to ignore it. I would rather not talk about it than start a bunch of drama shit that is just going to upset me. I never sent her an email saying I wouldn't talk about it, she sent me an email saying if I was mad I would be sent home LOL. Dumb ass. I am not worried about getting fired at all I would get employment and they would have to pay partly for that. Again they can't afford to fire me anyways, and they wouldn't I would have to do something super bad for them to fire me. Its just a bunch of drama BS I am just going to try and forget about it. I already have at my regular doctors I have depression/anxiety and I got out of jury duty for it LOL.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Well he/she is wrong to try to tell you what you are and aren't allowed to speak about at work, but why are you talking about this at work? Focus on your work, use it as a time to keep your mind occupied and try to forget about your DP.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Oregon is a fire at will state meaning they can fire you for ANY reason doesn't matter. However you can still sue for unjust reasons. They wouldn't fire me anyways I would laugh at that. The company needs me they can't afford not to have me and I don't think many people would put up with the BS. She is just trying to be a bitch I doubt the real bosses even said anything like that. They didn't say I would get fired for talking about DP anyway they said I would get sent home. I guess I know how to get of work early now


If it was me I would bring it to the attention of the higher ups in a sneaky way by playing dumb. I would send an email to someone higher up and say that I'm confused about the companies policy on this and want to know more about it. Say you reread the employment contract and couldn't find anything in it about this and just want more feedback. This reports the incident to someone higher up but makes it look like you just want to follow company orders and want clearer direction. The part about rereading the employment contract will stick in their minds as you being someone who will double check legal issues. Thats how I would handle it, but I'm a passive aggressive and I can't honestly say my way of handling things has gotten me very far.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Uummm...I don't kno if anyone mentioned this earlier but I think your manager may have thought you were talking about Double Penetration, "DP" as it's referred to. It's more commonly known than Depersonalization Disorder/ DP. lol


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> I think your manager may have thought you were talking about Double Penetration, "DP" as it's referred to.


HAHAHA!!!







. thats awesome, i never would have thought of that.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Uummm...I don't kno if anyone mentioned this earlier but I think your manager may have thought you were talking about Double Penetration, "DP" as it's referred to. It's more commonly known than Depersonalization Disorder/ DP. lol


LOL, kinky!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol yall im being serious! How many of us have been mistaken in that situation before?! *raises hand* haha


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont think the constitution disappears just because you are on private property.


----------

